# i think you people should try yoga and reading spiritual boo



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

ks to calm the mind, because what other choice does one have? meditation to stay grounded is also good.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I think that DP can be a spiritual issue as well as a mental health issue, so Yoga and spiritual insights can definitely help yea.


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

if anyone has actually gotten better from dp after doing yoga, or from reading spiritual books, please reply to this post!

I suspect that if I did yoga for 20 years, I would still be numb. I also suspect that I could read 500 spiritual books about manifesting abundance and living in the present moment and I would still be numb.

lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

L
O
L

As the only rational person on here I'll have to answer you.

*DO NOT EVEN ATTEMPT TO OPEN A SPIRITUAL BOOK IF U EVER WANT TO REGAIN SANITY!*

"Aiyyyo I'm schizophrenic, think eating a mixture of LSD Mushrooms and PCP a day will help me recover man?"

Goodluck with ur logic.... I understand this disorder hit some of you in middle school and u had to drop out and never learn any REAL things, but internet is a powerful tool.
Educate yourself, stay busy, recover. There is NO FUCKN SUCH THING as spiritual/supernatural/magical/holy shit. NONE, never was, never will be, never could be, never should be.

Reading about spirituality will do 2 things; make u doubt reality 1000 times more and if u start meditating make u dissociate 1000times more.
Meditation = form of dissociation.

Goodluck

"you think DP can be a spiritual issue"

What do you think with? UR BRAIN, what makes you "you" conscious being? YOUR BRAIN

WHER ETHE FUCK DOES THE SPIRITUAL COMPONENT COME IN?

FROM MYTHS UVE BEEN BRAINWASHED WITH ALL UR LIFE

I bet you all believe u use 10% of ur brain too?


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

you do use 10% of your brain, the rest is used to operate involuntary actions of the body, imagine having to think about breathing and your heart rate and your release of insulin and glucagon and hormones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeaye!!!!! finallly someone smart here tho I smell sarcasm, nwo you can all dismiss and see where the myth stems from, so no we can never "OPEN UP AND USE 50% of our brains and see TRUTH.
Consciously you use 10%, overall you use 100%, you ARE your own body...
If you only used 10% of ur brain, the breathing and regulation wouldn't happen.
Theres no SECRET, this myth originate and has been exploited hundreds of times by conartists and "spiritual" people and how many times haven't I heard "einstein used 20% thats why he was so smart. "Jesus used 90%" lollolol


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It seems the most negative bastards tend to have dp/dr the longest because they arent willing to try anything that might work. I don't much believe in all the spiritual or yoga stuff either but as long as you don't become brainwashed by organized religion then it couldnt hurt.

As for you copeful let people believe in whatever they want to believe in if they want. If it helps them fine. Your entitled to your beliefs just as im entitled to mine but don't go shoving them down everyone elses throat over and over again.

As for me i prefer drugs and/or sex for relaxation  .


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

First off: it wont work
Second off: my beliefs aren't "beliefs" they are scientific truths.
I do no BELIEVE things, I trust PROVEN things, not subjective experienced or convincing stories, but things like, gravity.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Copeful said:


> First off: it wont work
> Second off: my beliefs aren't "beliefs" they are scientific truths.
> I do no BELIEVE things, I trust PROVEN things, not subjective experienced or convincing stories, but things like, gravity.


Copeful. Your 18 and you've got a hell of a lot to learn about life. I do too. But one of the things I have learnt that apparently you haven't is that you don't always have to be right... :wink:


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

Sure I got a lot to learn about life, like economics, being responsible, life lessons, but I surely know a lot more about LIFE has come to be than most here.
I also got way more knowledge about truth and reality than most of you.
Age has nothing to do with it.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Copeful said:


> Sure I got a lot to learn about life, like economics, being responsible, life lessons, but I surely know a lot more about LIFE has come to be than most here.
> I also got way more knowledge about truth and reality than most of you.
> Age has nothing to do with it.


And...my point has been made.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Copeful,

Truth and reality are perceived differently by every single person on this planet. Besides how can you really know more about reality than most on this forum if you do not even feel real?

Surely someone who does not have this order would be able to know more about reality than someone who has a disorder suppressing it?

A lot of people look for spiritual guidance during DP because they do not feel in touch with the physical world, if that makes a person feel better then I say go with it, anything to make that person feel more calm and secure within themselves.

I think the reason that you only believe or follow scientifically proven things is because you feel so out of touch with yourself and your own mind that have transcended past the point of believing in your own spirit or soul to even think about spirituality, spirituality does not have to be a religious faith it can merely be a belief in yourself or a set of rules or traits that only you hold, part of who you are. Maybe you are deluded by bitterness and lack of faith in yourself and poor society these days.

I personally believe that both science and spirituality are important factors in life, its about getting the right balance between the too I think. Spirituality can make you feel at peace and feel love for yourself and through science you can learn a lot, but I'm sure that there are areas of both sides that people will agree and disagree with, ya know.

Jimmy


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Copeful said:


> Sure I got a lot to learn about life, like economics, being responsible, life lessons, but I surely know a lot more about LIFE has come to be than most here.
> I also got way more knowledge about truth and reality than most of you.
> Age has nothing to do with it.


 Well i got 7 years on you but even at 18 i thought that always thinking your right means your usually wrong. At 25 im now convinced of that fact.

Also ive been around the block a wee bit more then you have thus i do have more life experience. You can only learn about life by living it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah man makes sense, if u experience gravity at age 2, it's definately different at age 22, grow up will you...


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

you say you believe in gravity? Explain to me what gravity is then? I can say it consists of tiny invisible goblins that are stationed all over the universe that move things down towards the mass of the earth or whatever other planet, this wouldnt nullify newtons laws, they would still apply, but i am saying there could exist any reason that your mind can conjure up that explains gravity, just as long as it stays consistent with certain scientific laws we have found to "work". chemists claim electrons in an atom occupy spaces called orbitals, and can be at two places at the same time, there is no fact behind this, but it is consistent with observations they have made and allows for the study of microscopic molecules to work. I too dont belive in a soul and God and such because i just cant, i need some kind of evidence or reason to, not because i dont want to and that i think people who do are stupid and just dont understand science (only the ones who think god "blessed" them). You cant say anyone is delusional or crazy for believing in spirituality because it is something that cant be disproven, despite it seeming illogical, but who says that logic and reason are to be so heavily relied on for getting us to the truth. My point is that you just dont know, so you cant say with certianty that people who believe in this stuff are wrong, you can disagree as i do but they are not wrong. Reason is flawed.


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Copeful said:


> yeah man makes sense, if u experience gravity at age 2, it's definately different at age 22, grow up will you...


Mate Im sorry at your age telling people to grow up is just weird. I look back to when I was 18 and I knew nothing comapred to what I know now. In fact I look back to last year/month/week/day and I have grown in that time. Soften yourself, be open and everything will be alright.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yet another derogatory post from you Copeful :roll:

Please stop assuming that all spiritual people are idiots. I personally had DP all the way through Highschool, but I didn't drop out. I graduated in the top 2% of my year in the state. I had it all the way through University, but I didn't drop out. I completed a degree in Science with First Class Honours. I'm not saying this to brag, just to demonstrate that being spiritual doesn't mean you aren't intelligent. In fact many spiritual people are highly intelligent. Many aren't, but then again many non-spiritual people aren't either, so there's no basis for discrimination here.

Also, having studied Science at university I can officially tell you that science is just another belief system. It just so happens that its the most widely accepted belief system at the present time. But times are changing and you should expect to see changes in that regard too.

So just sit back and enjoy the ride  We all still have a lot to learn and its going to be a crazy few years.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Science is not a belief system its a fuckn approach to reality.

Ok heres a belief system: SIT DOWN AND PRAY (obviously u believe in god) - nothing happens.

Lets say your a rational **** sapien: dont pray, go do what u need to achieve what u want.

Your science teacher must have been bad

science is a approach to reality....

testing it, proving things, disproving things....

We got a lot to learn about the natural world, but onethings for sure, there will not be any fuckn spiritual part of it Spirituality will be as it is right nwo explained away by material brain sad but true for some, for others ths is great FINALLY WE'RE OVERCOMING DARK AGES
Unfortunately lame fuckers like urselves with the New(dark) Age is not doin humanity ANY good

It has to do with common sense, not IQ


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ Lame fukkers like you who act like jerks to everyone who doesent agree with their views are certainly not helping humanity either. :lol: .


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

r.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> I'm only 18, and I firmly believe Copeful is an asshole.
> 
> I'd also like to think I'm wise beyond my years, but I'm probably wrong, since I'm 18. ;P


 Id say your wise beyond your years just for pointing out that copeful is a asshole. Also a ignorant twat at that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> I'm only 18, and I firmly believe Copeful is an ignorant asshole.
> I'd also like to think I'm wise beyond my years, but I'm probably wrong, since I'm only 18. ;P
> 
> There's just as large a chance God exists as there is he doesn't. You simply can't argue things like this without sounding like an extremist.
> ...


Wow, theory of evolution is a religion ? Wow, I seriously had respect for you, but no wtf

Read this and Go fuck urself: http://notjustatheory.com/

Guess gravity is a religion too huh? fuck sake ur a fuckjob, I saw ur picture once and gawwwwd damn homie, u look like a neanderthal.
Maybe the theory that redheads stem from neanderthals and therefore is retarded is true=P

Now comfortably numb, show me one topic I haven't won without people coming with shit u CANNOT disprove or comit suicide.. atleast leave this forum. please


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Copeful said:


> Now comfortably numb, show me one topic I haven't won without people coming with shit u CANNOT disprove or comit suicide.. atleast leave this forum. please


 Well youve just lost this topic of conversation by proving that you are a asshole. Can't disprove that now can you  .


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> Science is not a belief system its a flower* approach to reality.
> 
> 
> > Its a belief system. The belief is that if we can measure it, it must be real. If we can't, it must not be real. Its a belief that through a rigorous set of rules and systems we can create a model for our universe. Its a belief that anything within ourselves can't be trusted, because its not real. Its an admiral belief, don't get me wrong, its just not the whole story.
> ...


We have to make a distinction here between my beliefs and the New Age. I am not a New Age subscriber - personally I think that a lot of the New Age stuff is bogus, like you say. New Age is just one "branch" of Spirituality, not the whole story either. Don't lump us all in the same basket


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

So, well got you to admit its all wishful thinking
U cant handle the fact that yea we are just natural organic humans who has to make our own meaning.


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Look everyone,

calling Copeful an ignorant asshole may feel good to you, but there is no compassion in that. None.

you judge him so easily for judging you?
Seems hypocritical to me.

Anyway, if you come at it with an open mind, you should see that Copeful has a lot of intelligent comments to make............... if you dismiss them out of hand without considering their merit you do so at the expense of your own ignorance.

that is not to disagree that he is quite offensive at times.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I didn't even read this, but it should be in the Alternative treatment approaches section or whatever you call it.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

eejrfpdofjao


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

l up.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Copeful said:


> So, well got you to admit its all wishful thinking
> U cant handle the fact that yea we are just natural organic humans who has to make our own meaning.


Where did I say it was just wishful thinking? Wishful thinking is saying "I wish I could be rich". Using intent is a direct manipulation of energy to achieve a result. Yet, because we live in 3D space/time, you do actually need to use an act of will in the physical world to accomplish that intent. Or at least that's the stage I'm at at the present time, who knows in the future 

And yes, humans are natural organic beings, but we also have other components. Again, it can be both rather than one or the other.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

jimmyb said:


> Copeful,
> 
> Truth and reality are perceived differently by every single person on this planet. Besides how can you really know more about reality than most on this forum if you do not even feel real?
> 
> ...


That was a beautiful post...

Copeful.... just want to say that yoga is overwhelmingly about the union of mind body and spirit. It isn't dissociative, the whole purpose of it is being at one with yourself, most of all, your body. It reconignises the link between mind and body and how you can strengthen your body, and make yourself more emotionally and mentally fluid with it.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Truth and reality are perceived differently by every single person on this planet.


That makes me laugh, because it is so true.
Endless opinions, that's all.


----------



## Annikka (Dec 24, 2007)

definitely help me centre myself and feel calmer. I feel present in my body and integrated into my reality as i experience it when i do yoga.

one of my new year's resolutions (yes, i know, lol, but i like making lists.) is to do MORE yoga, meditation and reading about Buddhism. I saw the Dalai Lama here in Toronto in October and it was very inspiring.

I'm also exploring CBT. I can't afford therapy but am really going to help myself as much as possible.

All the best for a New Year


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Copeful, cope with reality. Reality = WYSIWYG & WYSIWYDG  Start believing in the invisible :]


----------

